# How to use Rediff Bol in Linux ??



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi !!!

Just right now, I'm able to connect my linux box to internet.

So, now I want to use Rediff Bol (bcoz I've most of the friends online there).
There is no version of Rediff Bol for Linux 

So, what to do?

I have Gaim 'n can use it for Yahoo! similarly can I configure it to use for Rediff Bol ???

Please help !!!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

what linux distro are u using?

u can try using wine...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm using Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think Rediff bol is unfortunately not supported yet in pidgin or any IM Clients.u can try wine or GIYF
*appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3345


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 16, 2007)

Bol didn't work out for me on Wine. It just opened the border of the window, that's it. Give it a shot and please let us know if you could make it work.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 16, 2007)

*www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2006-October/023643.html

this is what i found on wine forums


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2007)

if u want it running fine 100%,u can go for crossover office  and u know the way!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> *www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine...er/023643.html
> 
> this is what i found on wine forums



I got the same but ... 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> if u want it running fine 100%,u can go for crossover office  and u know the way!



I can't understand what u mean....

can u explain me please ???

I also searched on Crossover Compatibility List. But Rediff Bol is NOT listed there


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2007)

^ but it runs mostly on cross over!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 17, 2007)

ok. I'll try tomorrow. (as I don't have BroadBand here, I've to download it from college  ) How nice, INDIA celebrating * BroadBand Year* :X


----------



## Garbage (Jun 19, 2007)

is there any way to use Gaim instead of Rediff Bol ??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

gaim is now pidgin and no-rediffbol support :-\


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2007)

Now, I'm able to install Rediff Bol with help of wine.
I'm also able to log in.

But now, the problem is I can't CHAT. When I type some message, as soon as I hit send, it doen't get displayed on screen. & I can't see messages from friends also.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 21, 2007)

Try crossover office.They have a 30 day trial version download.Try if it works with that.Or use wine


----------



## Garbage (Jun 22, 2007)

same problem with CrossOver Office. can't display text in chat window! 

I think it's happening bcoz it needs FLASH & flash is in Restricted packages.
isn't it ???


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2007)

dont u know that u can install win32-firefox and flash9/shock etc for windows via wine or crossover?  try


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> dont u know that u can install win32-firefox and flash9/shock etc for windows via wine or crossover?  try



But what is the use of Installing Windows Firefox instead of Linux's own Firefox??


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 23, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Now, I'm able to install Rediff Bol with help of wine.
> I'm also able to log in.
> 
> But now, the problem is I can't CHAT. When I type some message, as soon as I hit send, it doen't get displayed on screen. & I can't see messages from friends also.


i asked about rediff bol support to seanegan he told me there is not such plan to add any other messenger support but you can write  plugin for it


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> i asked about rediff bol support to seanegan he told me there is not such plan to add any other messenger support but you can write  plugin for it



then can someone write a plugin for it here ????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2007)

yes,pidigin needs to have rediff bol support and it is pity that no indian yet had wrote a plugin  ofcorz this IM is a "never heard" for Other people.
I am not a script writer ,but u can ask for support by chatting on IRC with pidign developers directly.hopefully they can help finding a plugin.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> yes,pidigin needs to have rediff bol support and it is pity that no indian yet had wrote a plugin  ofcorz this IM is a "never heard" for Other people.
> I am not a script writer ,but u can ask for support by chatting on IRC with pidign developers directly.hopefully they can help *finding* a plugin.


FINDING ??? :-O means it exists ??? I don't think so. 

or u mean DEVELOP ????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2007)

they need to write a plugin


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to ask them.

can u suggest a good Server on IRC to ask for?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2007)

IRC?: 
*irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=#pidgin&net=freenode
but u can ask,in mailing lists run by pidgin community-
*pidgin.im/listinfo.html

*developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

^^^ thanx


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 24, 2007)

irc.freenode.net
channel #pidgin  for windows users #winpidgin


----------



## kalpik (Jun 25, 2007)

Shouldnt that be pidgi*n*?


----------



## binu_paul (Aug 25, 2007)

It's fairly easy to reverse engineer RBol's protocol and implement a client. I've been working on it in my free time.  See my blog.
Unfortunately I haven't been able to find time to work on that now. I'm planning to start a sourceforge site for the same.  Meanwhile if anybody is interested in the source code v0.0.1 (GPL) , please contact me (binu_paul at hotmail.com)


----------



## Garbage (Aug 25, 2007)

okkk....

Let's try this way !!!


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 22, 2007)

any news abt this ??? any developement ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

u can contact him na  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=585368&postcount=28


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> any news abt this ??? any developement ??


I've e-mailed him a lot... But he only told that he has source code on his home machine & he is out of home for "some" days....

No reply then...... Still waiting for his reply.... Even no updates on his blog...


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

Isnt rediff bol integrated into the mail account?
You can use it.Its better than running rediff bol on wine.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

^^.. nah... I never came across INTEGRATED Rediff Bol..
Is it exist ???

BTW, wine can't run Rediff Bol  Thats why the discussion is going on here...


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes it is integrated.I just checked with my account.
There's an integrated chat client just like GMail.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing then... 

Let me check now...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry for bumping up, I just came across *rediffbol-prpl.sourceforge.net/ on a LUG list. Maybe someone can try it out.


----------



## Garbage (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mehul ....


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

btw, rediff has got a Im integrated in mail web interface


----------

